# Possibly wrong tubes in Kit?



## KMCloonan (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm stumped. I cracked open a Artisan Jr. Gentlemen's kit a couple days ago, and built segmented blanks for the body and cap. I just went to load the blanks onto my lathe, and neither body or cap bushings fit the tubes of the blanks. So, I either have the wrong bushings, or I have the wrong tubes. 

According to the instructions provided by Exotic Blanks, the ID of the Cap tube  is supposed to be 0.466" (which is what the bushings measure.) My Cap Tube ID measures 0.430" (a difference of over 0.030")

The Body tube ID is supposed to be 0.377" (and the bushings match this), but my Body tube measures 0.360".

The usual suspects (e.g. glue inside the tubes, or tubes mixed between kits) have been ruled out.  There is no glue residue inside the tubes, and this is the only kit I have open. 

Has anyone experienced kits with the wrong tubes?

Any suggestions for salvaging these blanks?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 5, 2022)

If you bought the kit from Exotic Blanks, I'm sure @ed4copies  will be able to help you out.


----------



## Drewby108 (Jun 5, 2022)

I just had this problem at woodcraft with the continental (atrax for berea). I got the fountain pen kit, but there is a ballpoint pen version that uses smaller bushings.

It looks to me like you have the reverse. The ballpoint pen kit, but the rollerball/fountain pen bushings.

I understand the frustration. I went back to woodcraft and was very adamant that their bushings were way wrong. Until I figured out that I was dumb lol.


----------



## JohnU (Jun 5, 2022)

There’s also Jr…. “artisan” and “apprentice” and I believe there is a slight size difference in tube diameters.   Maybe you have bushings for one and tubes for the other.   I accidentally found out the tubes are not interchangeable.


----------



## Drewby108 (Jun 5, 2022)

JohnU said:


> There’s also Jr…. “artisan” and “apprentice” and I believe there is a slight size difference in tube diameters.   Maybe you have bushings for one and tubes for the other.   I accidentally found out the tubes are not interchangeable.


In the picture, both are labeled as artisan, so I don't think that is the issue here. A good note, though


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 5, 2022)

Drewby108 said:


> I just had this problem at woodcraft with the continental (atrax for berea). I got the fountain pen kit, but there is a ballpoint pen version that uses smaller bushings.
> 
> It looks to me like you have the reverse. The ballpoint pen kit, but the rollerball/fountain pen bushings.
> 
> I understand the frustration. I went back to woodcraft and was very adamant that their bushings were way wrong. Until I figured out that I was dumb lol.


FANTASTIC observation!!!

I missed it!!!!
This is the correct answer, thanks Drewby!!
And JohnU, I forgot about the Apprentice possibility as well.


One thing I can mention here--remember these kits are made by the thousands, brass tubes are inserted to each one from the same bin, so I can honestly say in 20 years plus I have never seen a wrong set of tubes.   Bushings, on the other hand CAN be wrong, but it is extremely rare.

Kevin, thank you for the picture!!!  This community is amazing at finding the details!!

I appreciate everyone's help,

Ed


----------



## KMCloonan (Jun 5, 2022)

Mystery Solved! Thanks everyone. I somehow forgot that the ballpoint Jr. Gentlemen's had different bushings than the rollerball and FP. 
Once you all chimed in, I checked my bushing collection, and sure enough, there was a pristine set of Ballpoint bushings tucked away that I had never used yet. 

So, a great (and incredibly simple) lesson learned.


----------

